# #1) Digitrax [DCC] "Minimum" Power Supply = 15.V-DC



## ED-RRR (Jun 4, 2015)

Updated Information [2015]

My Present Layout:
I presently have the "Chief II" that I purchased in (2001)..
I have been involved in this hobby on/off since (2000)..
I am now converting from V-AC --> V-DC for my 
DCS100 5 Amp DCC Command Station & Booster to receive 
"regulated" pure V-DC power supply..

In another subject matter in this forum
I mentioned that Digitrax [DCC] "Minimum" Power Supply = 15.V-DC
I was attacked by "Outdated" information against me..
Many individuals may not be aware of the "Minimum" 15.V-DC..
How it also has effected the function of a Digitrax Booster..

Cautions:
It is very hard to find "updated" Digitrax information,
because [All] of the [Old] information still exists.. 
Also note that [All] required locations have [Not] been [Updated]..

=============================================

15.V-DC --> "Minimum" required voltage.. 

New Updates Released:
= 15.V-DC [Minimum] Required..
= 5 -OR- 8 Amperage [Maximum] required input..

SuperChiefXtra_2a.pdf (Digitrax File)
This rev 2.2 manual was updated 02/14 (2002)..
7.2.1 Power Supply
Min. Input = 15.V-DC
Max. Input = 28.V-DC

My Actual [New] Findings: (Oct/2015)
--> Digitrax has just released [New] only (Specifications)..
--> There are [NO] release [Dates] posted..(I Wonder Why)..

http://www.digitrax.com/products/command-stations-boosters/

- DCS100 5 Amp DCC Command Station & Booster 
http://www.digitrax.com/static/apps/products/command-stations-boosters
/dcs100/documents/Spec%20Sheet%20DCS100.pdf
- DCS200 8 Amp DCC Command Station & Booster 
http://www.digitrax.com/static/apps/products/command-stations-boosters
/dcs200/documents/Spec%20Sheet%20DCS200.pdf
- DB150 5 Amp DCC Command Station/Booster with Intelligent Auto Reverse
http://www.digitrax.com/static/apps/products/command-stations-boosters
/db150/documents/Spec%20Sheet%20DB150.pdf
- DB200 PLUS 8 Amp DCC Booster
http://www.digitrax.com/static/apps/products/command-stations-boosters
/db200-plus/documents/Spec%20Sheet%20DB200%2B.pdf

=============================================

Digitrax: (History - Manuals)

Up to (2014) Digitrax unit [Manuals] stated the [Optimal] Current..
"Optimal" = Best or Most Effective..
After (2014) Digitrax unit [Manuals] stated the [Maximum] Current..
"Maximum" = "No Higher".. 

Description: ("Maximum")
The Digitrax technical document writer/writers had changed the wording
from "Optimal" --> "Maximum".. 
The (x2) wordings have (x2) "totally" different "meanings"..

=============================================

Warning: (Maximum Input Amperage)

Digitrax Power Supply PS2012
PS2012.pdf (File)
Printed in USA (2004)
Installation:
All devices need to be properly fused 
on their power input leads for their rated capacity.
For example if you intend to use the PS2012 to drive
a 5 and an 8 amp booster, you "Must" input fuse these devices
for 5 and 8 amps respectively.

......


----------



## ED-RRR (Jun 4, 2015)

*Digitrax [DCC] Power Supply History*

Read Me:
- I am "only" stating actual "facts"..
- Please do "not" kill the messenger..

=============================================

All of us old timers including myself
use V-AC to power our boosters..
That is why we have very limited power supply issues..
15.V-AC --> 18.V-AC power supply..

PS515: V-AC
Digitrax Power Supply
15.V-AC @ 5.Amps 
= Release Date (1990's)
= Now Obsolete

PT6-2: V-AC
Spring Haven Power Supply
18.V-AC @ 6.25Amps (5.Amp Breaker) 
= Release Date (1990's)
= Now Obsolete
--> My present power supply

NCE: [P515]
NCE Corporation
Release Date (1990's)
15.V-AC @ 5.Amps (Overload Protection)
= Still Used <-- LooK 

NCE: [P1018]
NCE Corporation
Release Date (1990's)
18.V-AC @ 10.Amps 
= Still Used <-- LooK 

=============================================

Warning:
You may "not" like what you will read..

Digitrax:
Went to only V-DC [DCC] power supplies..
This is where all the "confusion" starts..

Consumer:
Many of the Digitrax instruction manuals state 
--> 12.V-DC "minimum"..
The consumer will always "compare" prices..
Many different manufactures
have cheap ($'s) 12.V-DC power supplies.. 

Caution:
It is very hard to find "updated" Digitrax information,
because [All] of the [Old] information still exists..

Fact:
No wonder many individuals are totally confused..
I myself even got very confused with Digitrax information..
Digitrax web site still has many (many) outdated
unrevised "OLD" information.. 
(2015) = 15.V-DC power supply minimum.. 

......


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Ed

I'm a tad confoosed.

The way I read your posts Digitrax and apparently NCE have switched
from a power supply that feeds AC to the Controller to one that
feeds DC.

Do we assume from this that the controllers work on either AC or
DC? I really have not looked at the label on my Bachmann
power supply, thus I don't know if it's output is AC or DC.

Why are you changing your power source from AC to DC?

Don


----------



## ED-RRR (Jun 4, 2015)

*V-AC or V-DC*



DonR said:


> Do we assume from this that the controllers work on either AC or
> DC? I really have not looked at the label on my Bachmann
> power supply, thus I don't know if it's output is AC or DC.
> 
> ...


All of Digitrax controllers can use V-AC or V-DC..
I am not familiar with NCE controllers..

All of Digitrax [DCC] power supplies are now --> V-DC
NCE [DCC] is still using their original power supplies --> V-AC

I wanted to go from raw V-AC to pure regulated V-DC.. (Linear)
This became a problem because all V-DC is (Switching)..
......


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

ED-RRR said:


> I wanted to go from raw V-AC to pure regulated V-DC.. (Linear)
> This became a problem because all V-DC is (Switching)..
> ......


most new current power supplies available as 'ready to use' are switching for several reasons, weight and size are two, but the important one is cost ....

linear is still available, especially used ... I got a free one the other day, eight amp, that would only require a change of one ten cent part [zener] to go from 13.6 to 15v fixed.. 

as far as 'quality' of final output regulation and emi / noise emission, the switching supplies are [in general] better than 'old school linear' as they are of newer manufacture and have higher standards to adhere to for csa / etc .. certification ..

if you have your heart set on linear, i would recommend a torodial transformer design supply, these are quite common in industrial process control environment as they are more resistant to problems from brownout / spikes, dust /contamination in the air flow, and especially vibration induced breakdowns ..
enjoy


----------



## ED-RRR (Jun 4, 2015)

*Regulated "*



wvgca;627034linear is still available said:


> to go from 13.6 to 15v fixed..
> asenjoy


Hello:
Thanks for your interest in my problem.. :smilie_daumenpos:
It is quite obvious that you are also very "advanced" in this hobby..

Holly Crap:
You have a "pure" Linear V-DC power supply after minor modifications 13.6VDC to 15.V-DC @ 8.Amp
This is the "perfect" power supply for:
- DCS200 8 Amp 
- DB200 PLUS 8 Amp 

Fact: (HO Scale)
It is very difficult to find the required power supply at 15.V-DC "required" @ 8.Amp "maximum"..
--> I will "Not" steal this power supply from you and re-sell this power supply..
Linear power supplies last much "longer" due to the simplicity of the operation..

Suggestions:
- Add the required zener [diode]
- Now fully test the power supply
- Set to 15.V-DC required [HO] scale output
- This power supply is worth ($'s)
- Sell this item "only" in this "forum" (Not Ebay)

Digitrax: 
PS514 15.V-DC @ 4.7Amps = $59.00 MSRP

Your selling price:
- US $60.00 (+) shipping costs
- Warning shipping costs in Canada are quite "Costly"..
......


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

it was free to me, a gift .. so i gotta keep it, lol


----------

